# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Tienaa lahjakortteja tai rahaa Paypaliin istumalla busseissa

## vaajy

Hei, äkkiseltään en löytänyt tästä juttua.

Olen rekisteröitynyt paneeleihin, joiden kautta käytän bussissa hukattua aikaa rahan tekoon.

Kuluttajapaneeli:

https://www.kuluttajapaneeli.fi/

Norstatpaneeli:

https://toisin.fi/norstat-paneeli/ (Aloita tienaaminen -bannerista sisään).

Saan miltei jatkuvasti niistä 10 euron lahjakortteja esim. Ikea, GoGift, Tokmanni, XXL tai mitä niitä löytyykään.

Bussissa esim. Nyssessä on jatkuvasti 30 minuuttia aikaa keskustaan, niin sitä hyödynnän aina tyhjäämällä sähköpostien linkkejä näihin kyselyihin.

Ilmaista rahaa ja bussin pitkä matkustusaika hyötykäyttöön!

Kyselyihin pystyy vastaamaan suoraan sähköpostista puhelimella tai tietokoneella. Kerrallaan voi nostaa 10 euron lahjakortteja, joiden lunastamiseen ei montaa kyselyä tarvitse  :Smile: 

Kyselyitä tulee eri aiheista, joihin on todella helppo vastata vaikka et mikään insinööri olisikaan.

Jos on kysyttävää, niin saa kysyä. Olen noiden paneelien jäsen jo vuosia, varmaan satasia jo tienannut busseissa istumalla. Nytkin menen täyttämään erästä kyselyä, josta maksetaan 40 senttiä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ilmaista rahaa ja bussin pitkä matkustusaika hyötykäyttöön!


Eihän se ole ilmaista, kun kerran teet työtä sen eteen.

----------


## Jufo

> Nytkin menen täyttämään erästä kyselyä, josta maksetaan 40 senttiä.

----------


## vaajy

> Eihän se ole ilmaista, kun kerran teet työtä sen eteen.


Aikaa siinä toki menee. Mutta meneehän sitä aikaa bussissa istuessakin  :Smile: 

Aika hyötykäyttöön. Samalla voit osallistua konkreettisesti esim. yritysmaailman kehittämiseen.

Juuri eilen tuli Väinö Paunu Oy:stä kysely ja ExpressBusin muista liikennöitsijöistä. Myös OnniBus.com kysyy ajoittain mielipidettäni ja niistä maksetaan.
Eilen täytin kahden euron edestä kyselyitä. Eilen nostin lahjakortin. Pian nostan taas lahjakortin sieltä  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

Olen osallistunut paneeleihin, mutta korvauksesta suhteessa käytettyyn aikaan minulla on kyllä päinvastainen kokemus. Osallistuin kyllä paneeleihin niiden palvelujen suhteen, joita itse käytän toistuvasti.

----------


## vaajy

> Olen osallistunut paneeleihin, mutta korvauksesta suhteessa käytettyyn aikaan minulla on kyllä päinvastainen kokemus. Osallistuin kyllä paneeleihin niiden palvelujen suhteen, joita itse käytän toistuvasti.


Tienesti riippuu täysin esim. miten hyvin soveltuu kohderyhmään. Ja miten vastaa kyselyihin. Jos jätät kyselyitä välistä, tienesti ei välttämättä ole paras mahdollinen.

Lisäksi jos otat esim. tunnin Teams-ryhmäkyselyitä (vaativat yleensä kameraa ja mikkiä), niin niistä maksetaan jopa 40-100 euron GoGift-lahjakorteilla.
Joskus arvioin esim. Yleisradion Areenan tulevia uudistuksia ennakkoon ja annoin vetäjälle palautetta niiden käytettävyydestä, niin sain tunnin ajasta 50 euron lahjakortin  :Smile:  Minusta ihan hyvä palkka tunnin työstä kotisohvalla.

----------

